

Indian school 'asks' 840 students to buy iPads - keys1234
http://ibnlive.in.com/news/mumbai-school-asks-840-students-to-buy-ipads/211815-3.html

======
natural_order
A school in New Zealand has made this mandatory for all students. I welcome
the change, however many parents won't be able to afford the gadgets. I hope
that schools will allow the use of lower-spec, cheaper tablets as well.

~~~
nodata
How can a school make an expensive piece of equipment mandatory for students?

